# Wainwrights Wet Food



## Anythingvocals (Apr 10, 2012)

Has anyone else ever had problems with wainwrights?

We feed our 2 pups Applaws dry food and try to mix in a TINY bit of wet food which we change flavour / make monthy to spice things up a bit. Not harsh changes of course just mix in teeny bits of different packs.

We fed the pups wainwright this morning and ended up with a vomiting pup (foamy) and a pup with diarrhea.

Oliver the one with Diarrhea we took to the vet and he said it was something he ate.. so I'm starting to wonder whether it was the wainwrights?
Also whether it would be that instant 3-4 hours after eating it?

Let me know if you have had problems with it?


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

I've used it a lot and for a while swore by it as the only food Heidi could tolerate. Never had a problem. It's the food I plump for to sort upset tums.

Is it possible you little one picked up something on a walk etc.?

Hope you soon get to the bottom of it and Oliver is well again.


----------



## TabithaJ (Apr 18, 2010)

Dex has been on Wainwrights wet trays for quite a while now. The only problem was over Easter when he was really poorly; vomiting and with a really upset stomach.

I did wonder if it could be the food but a week later, and he seems fine and has been eating the Wainwrights with no problems...

Which flavour were you using at the time, just out of interest....?


----------



## Howl (Apr 10, 2012)

I did have an issue with both of them (both on dry) a few months ago was lost as to what it was because Elsie never gets an upset stomach until I talked to a lady on a walk who said there was a doggy bug going around. I never thought about that kind of thing happening but it must do. Quite possible it's that?


----------



## Helbo (Sep 15, 2010)

No problem on WW here

The problems you mentioned could be caused by lots of things - the ones that spring to mind: empty tummys, overfeeding, licking something they shouldn't have on a walk/in your garden, or introducing too much of something new (rather than a gradual addition), an allergy to an ingredient in their food

WW is a fairly low risk food in terms of allergies, but some dogs still react to rice, or chicken...


----------



## Anythingvocals (Apr 10, 2012)

Well not sure what flavour it was because it was the multipacks which don't have their flavour on. I think most probably Lamb. 

Just found out my partner saw he had a runny poop the night before he even had the wainwrights!

He's been vets and had stool tested no parasites or signs of much. His poop has gone from bloody and dark to yellow and clear. Spoke to vet again prescribed something to harden the stool and said he should be fine just eaten something bad.

Been 24 hours since prescribing the paste to harden stool and no progression, I guess it's just a waiting game from here on!

Will keep you updated  

Thanks for the replies


----------



## Helbo (Sep 15, 2010)

Keep watching your pups like a hawk - runny stool is serious for young uns. 

Make sure they drink plenty - crunching ice cubes could help...

I hope they recover soon


----------



## Dogsbody53 (Oct 10, 2011)

Anythingvocals said:


> Well not sure what flavour it was because it was the multipacks which don't have their flavour on. I think most probably Lamb.
> 
> Just found out my partner saw he had a runny poop the night before he even had the wainwrights!
> 
> ...


I hope this is sorted soon because it sounds like Colitis which is the road my dog is going up. Her stool test was normal, the paste helped, then A/B's for 5 days put her back to normal but it flared up again & now she is on Salazopyrin, which if I stop after a few days she flares up again.

I was interested in your post because after feeding her Fish & potato for 6 weeks which dosen't seem to have helped I am considering trying Wainwrights or Appalws wet.


----------



## Anythingvocals (Apr 10, 2012)

Dogsbody53 said:


> I hope this is sorted soon because it sounds like Colitis which is the road my dog is going up. Her stool test was normal, the paste helped, then A/B's for 5 days put her back to normal but it flared up again & now she is on Salazopyrin, which if I stop after a few days she flares up again.
> 
> I was interested in your post because after feeding her Fish & potato for 6 weeks which dosen't seem to have helped I am considering trying Wainwrights or Appalws wet.


I know for a fact the Applaws works brilliantly as the pup that had signs of vomiting ages ago she had slight diarrhia and moving her to Applaws nipped that right in bum  So I would recommend it.

I will keep you updated on his progress. 
He is completely lively, no bloating or tension in the stomach when putting slight pressure on the stomach and just generally seems healthy over then his poop. So I hope it's not Colitis.

But yeah I guess its one of those frustrating issues which you have to wait out and see if it progresses or gets worse after this treatment.

Hopefully he'll be back to normal by tomorrow 

Lianna


----------



## Lyceum (Sep 25, 2009)

Dogsbody53 said:


> I hope this is sorted soon because it sounds like Colitis which is the road my dog is going up. Her stool test was normal, the paste helped, then A/B's for 5 days put her back to normal but it flared up again & now she is on Salazopyrin, which if I stop after a few days she flares up again.
> 
> I was interested in your post because after feeding her Fish & potato for 6 weeks which dosen't seem to have helped I am considering trying Wainwrights or Appalws wet.


Just be aware apples wet isn't a complete food. It's complimentary. So you'd need to feed either a complete wet or kibble with it.


----------



## Tarnus (Apr 5, 2011)

Anythingvocals said:


> Well not sure what flavour it was because it was the multipacks which don't have their flavour on. I think most probably Lamb.


Just fyi, the mixed packs of wainwrights do have the flavours on each individual tray- it's printed in ink on the side of each tray (just incase you ever run into problems in the future and potentially being a problem with a type of meat!)



Anythingvocals said:


> He's been vets and had stool tested no parasites or signs of much. His poop has gone from bloody and dark to yellow and clear. Spoke to vet again prescribed something to harden the stool and said he should be fine just eaten something bad.
> 
> Been 24 hours since prescribing the paste to harden stool and no progression, I guess it's just a waiting game from here on!


If he prescribed you pro-kolin to help harden the stool it might be worth getting in a few tubes yourself for future use. It can be freely bought on the internet (we get ours from here - Protexin Prokolin+ Antidiarrhoeal Probiotic Paste - From £7.39 and always have a couple of tubes in the house for Izzy if she gets a runny tummy! Cheaper than prescription and means we don't have to wait to see a vet). Obviously if problems persist they need to see a vet but a dog is a dog and liable to eat something they shouldn't which causes a runny tummy for a day or two!


----------

